# Free "Craftsman Magazine" all 183 Issues



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Some of you may be well ahead of me, and know every issue by heart. If not, I wanted to share this link to the complete set of "Craftsman Magazine" published between Oct 1901 to Dec 1916, a total of 183 issues. The magazine was published by William Stickley, originator of the Craftsman Style of architecture and furniture, after the Arts and Crafts style developed in England. And really, who doesn't like Stickley furniture design, as well as Greene and Greene, and Frank Loyd Wright for that matter. Each had their roots in the Arts and Craft Movement, or in each other.

The link is totally legit, however, you view pages by clicking on articles and such from the Table of Contents of each magazine. You can save a page or many to your computer as a .jpg, and possibly other file types. The collection is sold elsewhere (one place is Amazon) as .pdf files for each issue on DVD-CD for $35. More convenient but it costs $35, if you so choose. The files on my link are probably searchable, but I didn't look around for the function. One word of caution before you start drooling with anticipation, , I thought the magazines would be full of design ideas, but it seems to be more a political rant with some architecture and furniture discussion thrown in, when Stickley thought about it. Funny though how some of the political articles ring true today. As they say, some things never change. Here you go:

http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cgi-bin/DLDecArts/DLDecArts-idx?type=browse&scope=DLDECARTS.HOMEDESIGN


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to go david

thanks

we just hit 40,000 members
march 17 - 3 am est

*AND IT'S A SPAMMER !*

http://lumberjocks.com/raspberryketon


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks David, I went looking around that website and it would appear that it's Wisconsin states EDU site. I clicked on the Browse button and saw a great number of older books for the craftsman. 
http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/DLDecArts/Browse.html


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

not to much *ken*
at 3:00 am 
there is hardly anyone here
or much to talk about
the same posts are on for hours

so i just posted here
as it was available

and david is a friend
so i figured he wouldn't mind


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the links David R looks cool.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

KenBry, oh my, I could get lost for hours in the collection you discovered. Thank you for exploring a little deeper.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Patron, you can comment on any of my posts any time. Always an honor! You to Jack!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks david

ken had made some comment
that he retracted later
that's why the explanation

good to see you active again


----------

